
Gamma Adjustment in an HTML5 Canvas - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2011/12/gamma-adjustment-in-html5-canvas.html
======
kevingadd
If you intend to gamma correct images, gamma correcting the alpha channel like
this code snippet does is not desirable.

------
secoif
Forgive my naivety, but why do we have cross domain limitations if I can fire
up a proxy and do the exact same thing? What's the difference?

~~~
simonsarris
Because you can't pull an image off of someone's computer and upload it to
your server with a proxy.

Without cross domain limitations on canvas, you could do that.

I wrote a bit about those rules a while back:

[http://simonsarris.com/blog/480-understanding-the-
html5-canv...](http://simonsarris.com/blog/480-understanding-the-html5-canvas-
image-security-rules)

